# Erinnert ihr euch noch?



## Frank (21. März 2006)

Hi alle zusammen,

wißt ihr noch, das ich letztes Jahr im Oktober mit dem buddeln begonnen habe?
Vor ca. 3 Stunden dachte ich noch dies wäre ein schwerwiegender Fehler gewesen: 
Über den Winter, durch das ständige gefrieren, auftauen, gefrieren, auftauen, zwischendurch noch richtig Regen drauf, sind die Ränder und Kanten doch ziemlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. 
Hat sich aber als eher "nicht schlecht" herausgestellt. 
Denn durch das ungewollte, teilweise einfallen der Wände, konnte ich den Teich noch ein bisschen größer machen und meine Frau konnte nicht mal meckern.   

Außerdem habe ich heute mal angefangen den Graben für das Rohr vom Bodenablauf zum Filter zu buddeln.

Hier mal aktuelle Pics:

Ein bisschen größer ist er wieder geworden 
 

Die Filter sind auch schon eingebuddelt 
 

Der Graben für die Kanalrohre (noch nicht fertig)


----------



## Doris (21. März 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Frank

Das ist ja supi, also ist der Boden mittlerweile nicht mehr gefroren? Dann kann ich ja mal schauen, ob ich morgen auch so 2 bis 3 Spatenstiche hinbekomme, damit wir unsere Filter bald "einbauen" können.
Und wenn wir fertig sind, dann gibts auch ein Bild... versprochen!!!


----------



## StefanS (21. März 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank,

vor allem die eingebauten Filter finde ich super gelöst ! Ich nehme an, alles ist so verlegt, dass Du nicht mehr dran musst, wenn alles halbwegs normal läuft.

Gedanken macht mir noch das Abfallrohr der Dachrinne. Kannst Du da nicht etwas zur Nutzung des Regenwassers tricksen ? Allerdings so, dass man zwischen Befüllung des Teiches und Ableitung in die Kanalisation (o.ä.) umschalten kann: Nach langer Trockenheit sollte das Dach erstmal abgewaschen werden. In jedem Falle solltest Du verhindern (kann man so nicht gut erkennen), dass nährstoffreiches Oberflächenwasser in die Filter gewaschen werden kann.

Aber noch einmal: Gefällt mir gut !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Frank (21. März 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi,

öööööhm, das Foto mit den eingebauten Filtern sollte vorerst nur ein Scherz sein.  *Flüstert* Da liegen nur die Deckel drauf, um zu verdeutlichen, wo sie hinsollen.  

Anbei nochmal zwei Skizzen, wie es später mal angelegt sein soll. Die Zeichnungen sind aber nur ein provisorium und noch nicht fertiggestellt.

 

 

@ Stefan

es soll ein Schacht gemauert werden, wo die Tonnen dann drin stehen. Das hat auch den Vorteil, das nachher sämtliche Zugschieber und Verrohrungen noch zugänglich sind.


----------



## Maurizio (22. März 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Frank!

Kannst du mir verraten mit welchem Programm du die Skizzen 
machst???

*MFG*


----------



## Frank (22. März 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Maurix,

das Proggy nennt sich SolidWorks. Es ist ein professionelles Technisches Zeichenprogramm was bei uns in der Firma verwendet wird. 
Für den Privatgebrauch nicht zu empfehlen, da viel zu teuer: Netzlizenzen um die* 15.000 €.* 
Ich habe dieses Proggy eigentlich nur auf dem Rechner, um Zeichnungen abzurufen, wenn ich auf Montage bin und Unklarheiten auftauchen. 
Das hat auch den Vorteil, das ich nicht soviel "Papierkram" mitschleppen muss.

Was das Zeichnen mit dem Programm angeht, so stecke in noch in den Kinderschuhen. 
Es ist schier unmöglich, sich alles per learning by doing beizubringen. Dazu hat es zuviele Funktionen. 
Einen Kurs bekomme ich nicht, und privat ist dieser ebenfalls nicht zu bezahlen. 
Der Grundkurs kostet schon *2.000 €*, wobei ich nicht mal weiß, über was für einen Zeitraum sich dieser dann erstreckt. 
Ergo versuche ich mir trotzdem einige Dinge selbst beizubringen. 
Unsere Techniker und Ingenieure stehen mir bei Fragen ja immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite.


----------



## Maurizio (22. März 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Auskunft.

MFG


----------



## Frank (10. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Nabend,

Leider bin ich arbeitechnisch zur Zeit mehr eingespannt, als mir lieb ist. Dadurch gerät der Teichbau mal wieder ins stocken.

Mal ein kurzer Lagebericht: 

Heute konnte ich mal wieder etwas machen. 
Wie oben weiter berichtet war ein Graben ja schon halbwegs ausgehoben. Der ist mittlerweile fertiggestellt. 
Darin liegen 2 110er KG-Rohre für Bodenablauf und Skimmer, sowie ein 50 Rohr für den Rücklauf in den Teich. 
Geplant sind drei Rückläufe. Ich hoffe so eine "Strömung" erzeugen zu können. 
Alle Rohre sind in einer Tiefe von 70 - 90 cm verlegt, steigen aber zum Filter hin leicht an. 
Ferner ist ein Erdkabel 7 x 2,5 mm² mit eingebracht. 

Fotos werden hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen folgen.


----------



## Frank (13. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo,

jetzt nochmal ein paar Fotos vom "Bombeneinschlag". (Aber dann doch nicht so heftig wie bei Kwoddel    )

*Bodenablauf ist drin. Oben weiter ist der Anschluss für den Skimmer*
 

*Übersicht über die "Kraterlandschaft"*
 

*Zulauf für den Bachlauf*
 

*Ein Graben mit zwei 50er HT - Rohren und Erdkabel
*  

Leider ist jetzt wieder eine Zwangspause angesagt: Regen und mal wieder Grippe. 

Ich hoffe noch auf Ostersamstag, wenigstens alle Rohre verlegt zu bekommen und die Gräben wieder zuschmeissen zu können ...

Nach Ostern sind ebenfalls wieder drei Wochen Pause --> Montage Schweden.

... ob ich wohl nochmal fertig werde???


----------



## Dodi (13. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Frank!

Na, das ist ja wirklich eine Kraterlandschaft - aber Du wirst Dein Projekt bestimmt schaffen!

Ich drück Dir jedenfalls die Daumen, daß Dein Teich bald fertig ist!


----------



## Doris (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Frank

FERTIG??? 
Was ist denn das. Wenn du denkst, du hast es soweit fertig, dann fällt dir ein, dass du sicherlich noch wieder irgend etwas ändern könntest.

Erst mal gute Besserung... und ein frohes Osterfest. 
Wir werden morgen auch erst noch mal schauen, ob wir mit unserem "Loch" weiterkommen,


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank,

auch von mir Gute Besserung und übernimm Dich nicht!
Der Teich hat Zeit


----------



## Frank (15. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi,

heute mal wieder etwas weitergemacht.

*Vor dem Haus ist die Kraterlandschaft ein wenig eingeebnet ...*
 

*... aber nebem dem Haus gehts weiter mit dem Loch für den Filter. *
 

*Das reicht für nen Samstag, ... ohne Bagger. *
 

Der Schacht für den Filter ist zwar noch nicht fertig, aber ein Anfang ist gemacht. 

Mal im ernst, mehr wollte ich noch nicht machen, da ich jetzt wieder drei Wochen pausieren muss. In dieser Zeit würden mir nur wieder die Ränder einfallen. 

Also weiter gehts erst in drei bis vier Wochen.


----------



## jochen (15. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank...

Was willst du mehr???????

In dem Krater kannst du doch prima    OSTEREIER suchen.

Alle Achtung da hast du dich ganz schön reingeklemmt, wird bestimmt ein schöner Teich.     

Viel Spaß in Schweden.....


----------



## Frank (15. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

@ Jochen,

ich hoffe, ich hoffe.    Das mit den Ostereiern muss ich mir noch überlegen, nur wenns morgen ned regnet.  
Spaß in Schweden ... haha ich muss da arbeiten, aber trotzdem danke.  

hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, das ich mich mit meiner Frau darauf geeinigt haben, das in unserem Gärtchen später kein Rasen mehr sein wird???


----------



## gabi (18. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*



Frank
hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt schrieb:


> wozu auch. Da muss man nur immerzu mähen  und davon fällt die Hälfte auch noch in den Teich. Aber für ein paar Blümchen wird es doch wohl reichen  .


----------



## Silke (19. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo,
das mit dem mähen hat sich für uns auch bald erledigt - jippie!!!
Aber bis dahin ist noch einiges an Arbeit zu erledigen...


----------



## Frank (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

So,

da für morgen Unwetter angesagt sind, hatte ich den guten Einfall, mir *heute* einen halben Tag Urlaub zu nehmen und die Teichfolie und das Vlies reinzulegen.
Sah auch *erst* gut aus, meine Hilfe hatte Zeit und ... 
... und dann doch nicht mehr.   
Dummerweise hatte ich aber schon begonnen, das Vlies zu verlegen. 
Ist ja auch alleine eigentlich kein Problem. *Eigentlich.* 
Wenn sich das Wetter doch auch an die Vorhersagen halten würde. 
Aber es musst ja so kommen: Zwei Gewitter mit heftigen Sturmböen zogen auf. 
Der Wind frischte so plötzlich auf, das ich gar keine Zeit mehr hatte zu reagieren. 
Ich glaube ich muss das, was dann passierte nicht näher erläutern.  
Beim zweitenmal hatte ich das meiste zumindest vorläufig mit *Ziegelsteinen "Sturmsicher"* gemacht. 
Naja, und aussehen tuts ... mußte diverse male wieder drauf rumlatschen um das Vlies wieder einigermaßen richtig hinlegen zu können.  

Beim ersten Versuch sah alles so "schön" aus und jetzt??? 
Aber ist ja Gott sein Dank nur das Vlies.   
* Jetzt hoffe ich, das heute Nacht kein neues Unwetter aufzieht ...*

Morgen haben meine Helfer aber alle Zeit und dann kommt endlich die Folie rein. ... Mit fünf Wochen Verspätung ... 

*Ich hoffe das es morgen früh auch  noch so aussieht ...*
 

*Das Foto ist gaaaar nicht gestellt ... Nein!*


----------



## Dr.J (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank,

die Fotos wecken Erinnerungen. So hat es bei mir auch vor 3 Jahren ausgesehen.
Ich hoffe es klappt noch rechtzeitige mit der Folie am WE, *Daumendrück*


----------



## pepo (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Frank... ich will auch demnächst vergrössern....ich drück dir auch fürs WE die Daumen...

gruß aus Bochum

pepo


----------



## Thorsten (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Frank,

drücke Dir auch die Daumen....also gutes Gelingen


----------



## Frank (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Tach auch,

Folie ist drin. 
Mit dem Wetter im Gegensatz zu gestern echt Glück gehabt. Um 16.30 Uhr Feierabend gemacht und 15 min später fings an zu regnen.  

Ein paar Pics möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten:

*Also ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich mir das Folie reinlegen wesentlich schwieriger vorgestellt.*
 

*Selbst der Bodenablauf (alle anderen Anschlüsse übrigens ebenfalls) war ziemlich einfach anzuschließen*
 

*Die Folie "trocken" schonmal ein wenig zurechtgezogen. Natürlich alles in Socken. Barfuß wäre ich so manches mal ausgerutscht und dann ... den Rest könnt ihr euch wohl denken. *
 

*Das erste eingelassene Wasser lies dann schon erahnen wieviel Falten entstehen würden.*  *...*
 


*... und was macht man nicht alles um diese zu dezimieren. brrrr war das kalt.* 
 

*Ein Blick zum Nachbarn: Der hat da doch Sand liegen ... Prima  Also mal schnell fragen ob man sich etwas "leihen" darf ...*
 

*... Jepp, darf man, ...*
 

*... Karre gepackt und ...*
 

*... vollgeladen zurück Richtung Teich*
 

*Dann vorsichtig mit einem Eimer im Wasser verteilen um festzustellen: Schaiz Sand.  Viel zu fein*
 

*Also die volle Karre wieder zurück zum Nachbarn ...*
 


*... und diesen erstmal anmaulen, was er mir da wohl andrehen wollte. Tse tse. *
 

Tja, also alles in allem hat es heute schon ganz gut geklappt. 
Der Teich ist nun genau bis zum Skimmeranschluss mit Wasser gefüllt. 
Den Wasserstand habe ich gewählt, um zu sehen ob alles dicht ist, was ich doch hoffen will.

Nächste Woche bekommen wir einen Brunnen gespült, dann wird der Teich weiter befüllt. 
Außerdem versuche ich bis dahin noch "grobkörnigen" Sand zu bekommen. 

Tja, und als nächstes muss ich mal sehen, das ich endlich meinen Filter fertig bekomme. 
Schätze aber das wird noch dauern. ... Und so warte ich jetzt mal, bis wenigstens die Algen schon einzug in meinen Teich halten.


----------



## Thorsten (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Frank,

na ist doch schon mal was... 

Sag mal, hast Du den Bodeneinlauf eingesetzt / verklebt und dann direkt Wasser marsch??



P.S.
Schöner Bericht, habe mich mit leichtem Schmunzeln an meiner Folienverlegung inkl. brrr ist das kalt erinnert


----------



## Frank (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Ja, 

da staunt der Laie, der Fachmann wundert sich ... 

Haltet mich für *bekloppt* oder "*ganz schön mutig*". 
Ich habe ihn verklebt und ca. *10 min. später* hieß es Wasser marsch. Lt. Hersteller darf der Kleber sofort mit Wasser in Berührung kommen ... und das hab ich getestet: 
Siehe da, es geht tatsächlich. *Bis jetzt noch kein Wasserverlust*, ganz im Gegenteil, nach einem kräftigen Regenguss ist der Teich noch voller geworden.


----------



## jochen (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank,

Das hast du doch prima gemacht.   

Von einen Teich nur mit Folie ohne alles da kann ich ein Lied von singen.    

Genau wie du geschrieben hast, ne schöne grüne Algensuppe, obenauf der gelbe Blütenstaub, ja.....so ein Teich ohne Alles, ist richtig farbenfroh.     

Ab Montag gehts dann endlich auf meiner Baustelle weiter.

Sag mal, haste von deinen Nachbarn wenigstens Kilometergeld bekommen, wenn schon der Sand nichts brachte?


----------



## Silke (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank,
das sieht doch schon gut aus. Vielleicht verschwinden ein paar kleine Falten noch, wenn der Wasserdruck größer ist, war bei mir jedenfalls so.
Das mit dem Sand karren hätteste du dir doch sparen können *ggg*.
Ich hab zum testen den Spieleimer der Kinds benutzt. 
Übrigens, selbst wenn du grobkörnigen Sand kaufst, wird sich auch erst mal eine trübe Brühe zeigen, denn der ist nie super rein gewaschen. Aber das legt sich nach ein paar Tagen und dann siehst du jedes Körnchen.
Bin schon gespannt, wie es weitergeht. Hoffentlich musst du nicht so lange auf deine Pflanzen warten wie ich...


----------



## Frank (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo,

so, das mit dem Sand hab ich mir nochmal überlegt und dann doch den genommen. ... Was ne Sauerei, vom klaren Wassern ---> zur trüben Brühe.

Ich werde euch jetzt mal meinen zeigen, wir er im Moment ausschaut. 

Drin ist jetzt Wasser, Sand und ein paar Unterwasser- bzw. Schwimmblattpflanzen.

*So sah es gestern nach dem ersten Sand einfüllen aus.*
 

*Es ist Frühling und ich habe heute ein Netz über den Teich gespannt, wegen Nachbars Kastanienblüte...  * *Teich selbst ist schon wieder ein klitzekleines bisschen "klarer" geworden. * 
 

Jetzt warte ich auf den Brunnenspüler. Der hat sich heute zwischen 20.00 und 20.30 Uhr bei mir angemeldet. Mal schauen obs was wird. Melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## Thorsten (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Frank,

die "Suppe" wird sich in einigen Tagen/Wochen gelegt haben

Jetzt mal eine andere Frage, was ist ein "Brunnenspüler"? :?


----------



## Doris (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Thorsten

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ein Brunnenspüler jemand ist, der dir einen eigenen Brunnen "anspült",oder wie sich das nennt. Dann hast du einen eigenen Brunnen im Garten, mit dem du dann den Teich befüllen  und den Garten bewässern kannst. So musst du nicht das teure Stadtwasser nehmen.

@ Frank
Liege ich mit meiner Definition richtig?


----------



## Thorsten (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Moin Doris,

bei *uns* nennt man sowas Brunnenbauer 

Mal sehen was Frank sagt.....


----------



## Doris (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Thorsten

Hmmm.... also ich kenn das so, dass der gute Mann ja schliesslich das Rohr in die Erde einspült... und nicht baut.... also daher Spüler.

Vielleicht haben wir, bis Frank endlich aus dem Bett kriecht und uns aufklärt, ja noch andere Namen dafür gefunden


----------



## Frank (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi,

@ Doris, 

... bis Frank endlich aus dem Bett kriecht ...    wenn du wüßtest.   

@ Thorsten

Den "Brunnenspüler" hab ich mir so aus gedacht, keine Ahnung wie der sich reell nennt, zumal die das sowieso nach Feierabend machen.   

Aber eigentlich müsste man doch schon vom Namen her darauf kommen was er macht. Doris hats jedenfalls begriffen.    

Aber ich werde euch mal zeigen, das er nicht nur Brunnen spülen kann, sondern noch viel mehr ...


*Also, das sind die Brunnenspüler bei ihrer eigentlichen Arbeit, dem Brunnen spülen. 
Ich hab aber das Gefühl das die noch mit einer anderen Firma einen Vertrag haben, ...*
 

*... nämlich mit den Telekomikern, denn unsere Telefonleitung haben die nebenbei auch noch zerstört.    *
 

Das war alles am Dienstag. 
Mittlerweile funzt unser Telefon und das Inet wieder, aber nur, weil mein Nachbar es notdürftig geflickt hat. 
*Die Telekom ist anscheinend so beschäftigt mit Warnstreiks, das die für Reparaturen keine Zeit mehr haben. *


----------



## Thorsten (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

ne oder...na das nenne ich doch Maßarbeit vom Brunnenspüler/bauer etc. 

Solange deinem Teich nichts passiert ist (Folie beschädigt etc.) gehts ja noch


----------



## Dodi (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Frank!

Na, bei Dir läuft's ja auch ganz gut - bis auf die üblichen Pannen... Aber sieht doch schon gut aus!

Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie Dein Teich in einigen Wochen aussieht!


----------



## Frank (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo,

heute mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom "Fortschritt" des Baus.   

Mittelerweile ist der Teich fast voll und ich mache mich allmählich an die Ufergestaltung.

Axo ja, und nicht genug, das die beim Brunnen spülen die Telefonleitung getroffen haben, nee, jetzt hat auch noch meine Pumpe den Geist aufgegeben.     

So gaaanz allmählich wird der Teich teuer.


----------



## Dodi (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank!

Na, das wird ja. Bin schon auf Deine Ufergestaltung gespannt!
Viel Spaß beim Weiterbauen und hoffentlich gutes Wetter!


----------



## Doris (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Frank

Sag  mal, hast du beim Wasser einlaufen lassen in den Teich die gesamte Strasse mit unter Wasser gesetzt, oder regnet es bei euch etwa auch ??? 

Besseres Wetter könnten wir auf jeden Fall gebrauchen, damit auch wir mal etwas weiterkommen.
Also, viel Spaß noch


----------



## Frank (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Nochmal ein paar Bildchen von heute bzw. gestern.

So gaaaanz allmählich bekommt der Garten wieder annehmbare Konturen ...   

*Hier nochmal wie schon in einem anderen Thread erwähnt die "normale" Algenblüte bei einem ganz jungen Teich*
 

*Hier ist schonmal wieder der spätere Weg zu erkennen*
 

*Aber hier ist noch jemand richtig am wüten ...*   
 

Übrigens: Auf dem Teichfoto ist ein ganz gravierender Baufehler zu sehen. Mal sehen wer ihn findet ...


----------



## kwoddel (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank
Ich sehe den Fehler!!!!!!!!!!! Das ist nicht DEIN Garten!!!!!!!

    du Supiburschi


----------



## Frank (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

 Das ging aber schnell

Natürlich ist das nicht mein Garten. Tse, tse.


----------



## Frank (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo und frohe Pfingsten,

die letzten zwei Tage konnte man ja wieder richtig was schaffen. Zwar nicht gerade ein Wetterchen um am Teich zu sitzen, aber um "dicke Brocken" zu schleppen genau richtig. 

Am Freitag habe ich dann nun endlich meine Bruchsteine für die Mauer, Teicheinfassung, Beeteinfassung und den Bachlauf/Wasserfall bekommen. Zwar erst um 10.30 Uhr statt der versprochenen 7.30 Uhr, aber immerhin sind sie geliefert worden. 

Und dann gings auch sofort los:

*Das erste Material ist eingetroffen ... na endlich!*
 

*Tja, und die bestellten Wasserbauklinker für den Filter auch: 1 Palette und ... 1 Palette als Schüttgut  ist dem LKW Fahrer aus 2,50 m aus dem Greifer gefallen. 
Irgendwie typisch, das das wieder bei mir passieren musste ... *
 

*Der Anfang ist gemacht ...*
 

*... dicke Brocken sind ne Kleinigkeit für mich (und abends für meinen Rücken) ...*
 

*... und das weiterkommen somit gesichtert. 
Ganz links ist übrigens der untere Stein für den Einlauf in den Teich schon eingebaut. (Musste ich aber nochmal ändern, da zu hoch.) :? * 
 

*Ausheben des unteren Staubeckens für den Bachlauf.*
 

*Die anderen Randeinfassungen "wachsen" gleichzeitig mit.*
 

*Schön weiß sieht es mit dem Vlies aus.  *
 

*Hier ist die Folie drin und ein paar größere Steine. Allerdings habe ich nachher noch ein wenig korrigiert, da mir das "Flussbild" noch nicht gefiel.*
 

*Das ganze mal von der oberen Seite.*
 

*Und hier das ganz mit der ersten Befüllung und etwas weniger sichtbarer Folie. 
Den Rest müssen nachher wohl die Pflanzen verstecken ... mir ist jedenfalls bisher noch nichts anderes eingefallen.  :? *
 

*Und hier nochmal zum Vergleich: So sah der Teich noch vor drei Tagen aus ...*
 

*Und das Foto ist von heute. Leider wieder mit Schaum vom neuerlichen Sand einbringen.*  
 

So, und da ja heute Sonntag ist, werde ich mir gleich mal die Schiebkarre schnappen, den Natursteinmörtel und anfangen die "Fugen" der Teichumrandung auszufüllen bzw. die Steine zu befestigen ...

Ach ja, hätte ich gestern und vorgestern von jedem Spaziergänger und Radfahrer die mich vollgequatscht haben einen Euro bekommen, dann wären die Bruchsteine schon bezahlt ...   

Also weiterhin frohe Pfingsten ...


----------



## Thorsten (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Frank,

gefällt mir richtig gut  ....aber sag mal hattest Du keine Hilfe? :?


----------



## Frank (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Moin Thorsten, 

sicher hatte ich Hilfe, Uta hat z. T. ein paar Fotos gemacht ...


----------



## Dr.J (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank,

Begeisterung pur für deine Gestaltung des Teiches.      

Ich hätte mal ne Frage zur Grundstücksbepflanzung. Willst du das so lassen oder kommt da noch so ein Sichtschutz hin, wie hohe Büsche oder so?


----------



## jochen (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank,

nicht schlecht... 

Eine Frage zum Natursteinmörtel,

Ist das eine Fertigmischung, oder gibst du noch Sand oÄ, dazu ?


----------



## Kalle (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Die armen Pflastersteine .... die Armen  

grüße

morphantro


----------



## Frank (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi nochmals,

@  Dr.J

da wächst doch gerade eine Hecke, die ist aber auch erst letzten Herbst angepflanzt worden. Dauert also noch ein Weilchen, ehe sie als Sichtschutz ihre "Arbeit" verrichtet.  

@ Jochen

Das ist eine Fertigmischung, speziell für Naturstein (mit Trasszement) gegen Ausblühungen und Verfärbungen. Außerdem habe ich dem *Wasser* noch ein Dichtmittel zugegeben. Damit wird der Mörtel nach dem Abbinden Wasserdicht.

@ Morphantro

Den Pflastersteinen geht es übrigens prächtig. Nix passiert.

_________________________________________________________________


Und jetzt noch ein paar Fotos vom Verfugen:

*Schön vorsichtig zwischen die Fugen ...*
 

*... und anschließend mit einem Pinsel und Wasser "glatt" streichen.*
 

*3 Sack Mörtel reichen für die Umrandung natürlich nicht, aber geplant war ja auch eigentlich nur den Bachlauf/Wasserfall damit zu befestigen. Muss ich wohl nochmal 7 Säcke nachkaufen.  *


----------



## Thorsten (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Frank,

ich muss dich doch mal loben,  dass Verfugen kenne ich noch von meiner Ausbildung her 
(mußten auch Mauerwerk etc.verfugen) ist eine sch.....e Arbeit!

Sieht gut aus was Du da machst, sauber gearbeitet


----------



## Frank (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Na, jezze werd ich ja ein bisserl rot, dafür das das sogar mein "erstes Mal" ist.


----------



## kwoddel (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Ollen!
Das ERSTE MAL ???? NA dann !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jochen (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank,

Könntest du mir noch verklickern wie sich dein Dichtmittel schimpft, ich möchte das bei einer Natursteintreppe verwenden die ich schon alle drei Jahre neu verfugen musste, möchte doch auch einmal was gescheites machen.


----------



## Dodi (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Moin Frank!

Das sieht ja richtig gut aus! Deine Teichumrandung gefällt mir.  
Ist doch herrlich, mit Natursteinen zu arbeiten.

Ich versuche gerade mir vorzustellen, wie es aussieht, wenn die Pflanzen erstmal richtig gewachsen sind und sich alles schön harmonisch angepaßt hat. Na, mal sehen, wie der Sommer wird -spätestens nächste Saison ist alles gut bewachsen.

Also, weiter noch frohes Schaffen!


----------



## Dr.J (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank,

die Teichumrandung finde ich total g..l. Das Dichtmittel würde mich auch interessieren. Welche Hecken bzw. Büsche hast du für den Sichtschutz verwendet? Bin nämlich momentan auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten "Sichtschutz", den ich in die Lücke am Teich platzieren möchte.


----------



## Frank (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Guten morgen,

Freue mich, das es den meisten gefällt. Danke. 
Muss auch ganz ehrlich sagen, das ich vor dem Baubeginn keine sooooo richtigen Vorstellungen hatte, wie es denn mal aussehen wird. 
Aber je weiter ich gekommen bin, desto "begeisterter" war ich.  

@ Dodi

Kannst du dir das schon vorstellen? Ich versuche es auch schon die ganze Zeit. 
Aber so richtig hab ich das noch nicht vor meinem geistigen Auge.  

@ Jochen

So, für dich flitz ich mal schnell in die Garage ...

... also, hier mal Name + Beschreibung: 

*Das Mittel ist in einem roten Doppelbeutel verpackt. (flüssig 230 ml)*
*
KERTSCHER Bauchemie*
*Dichtungsmittel conc.
Dichtet Putz, Mörtel, Estrich, Beton, Fugmörtel, Waschbeton usw. = haftfeste wasserdichte Sperrmörtel, Ausblühungsverhindernd.

*Ich habe das Mittel bei uns im *BauKing* gekauft, falls dir das was sagt.

Schönen Pfingstmontag noch


----------



## Frank (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Morgen Jürgen,

Dichtmittel haste ja jezze und die Hecke besteht aus "normalen" Koniferen: Thuja Brabant.

Eine Beschreibung findest du hier.

Ich habe mir diese ausgesucht, da die Sorte sehr schnellwüchsig ist.


----------



## sanke10 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank !

Du warst ja richtig fleisig, sieht bis jetzt ja toll aus  und es kann ja nur noch besser werden, und fertig wirst Du sowieso nie!  Wie fasst alle Teichbesitzer. Gibt immer wieder was Neues, was man besser und schöner machen möchte.

Nur habe ich mal eine frage ,Du hast im Teich Sand eingefüllt ? Aber Du hast doch einen Bodenablauf, was machst Du wenn Deine Fische sehr viel Gründeln
und den Sand in dem Bodenablauf spülen , und er sich mit der Zeit zusetzt!

            Mit freundlichem Gruß
                         Lenhart


----------



## Frank (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Lehnhart,

nun ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. :beeten: 

Ganz unten am Grund habe ich *noch* keinen Sand. Koi werde ich keine einsetzen. 
Gut, andere Fische werden auch gründeln, aber hoffentlich nicht in dem Maße. 
Außerdem werde in diesem Jahr wohl noch keine Fische einsetzen. 
Also haben die Pflanzen erstmal Zeit ihre Wurzeln im Teich auszubreiten und dem Sand dadurch vllt. auch ein bisschen "Stabilität" zu geben. 
Wenn dann doch alles anders kommt und sich das Rohr zum Bodenablauf zusetzen sollte, dann muss ich wohl mal spülen. 
Ich denke, ich muss mal abwarten, wieviel Sand demnächst in meinem Vortex ankommt. ...


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Frank,

es wird...  mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen. 

@ Dr.J
Wie wäre es denn mit einer schönen Strauchrose als Sichtschutz?
Ich hab mir im Frühjahr eine ganze Hecke davon im Vorgarten als Sichtschutz angelegt. 
Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die ersten Blüten...  
Vielleicht zeigen sie sich ja, wenn Ihr bei uns seid.


----------



## Kalle (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo miteinander,

Frage zum Dichtmittel.

Habe mir vor 2 Wochen ein kleines Säckchen besorgt von "Sakret" 

1 kg und reicht für ca. 8 Sack Zement....

Ist da ein Unterschied zu Deinem ???? Möchte ja auch gute Ware bei mir verarbeiten.......

Gruß 

morphantro


----------



## Thorsten (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi,

die Frage ist erstmal was hast Du von Sakret?

Ich verarbeite die Trockenbaustoffe von Sakret beruflich, 
gib mir mal bitte eine Info was Du da hast, anschließend kann ich dir mehr darüber sagen.

Frank dürfte eine Kunstoffvergütung benutzt haben, wenns denn eine Flüssigkomponente (Emulsion) war!


----------



## Frank (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Nabend,

oha, da hab ich doch glatt was übersehen.   

Leider kann ich keine Auskunft darüber geben, was besser und was schlechter ist. Es ist für mich auch "das erste Mal", das ich so ein Zusatzmittel verwende.

In einem Jahr kann ich dann gerne nochmals Auskunft darüber geben, ob es taugt oder nicht.  

Ich hoffe allerdings sehr, das es hält, was die Beschreibung verspricht.


----------



## Kalle (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Thorsten,

benutze Sakret "Dichtpulver"

Erfahrung damit ???

Danke dir

grüße 

morphantro


----------



## Thorsten (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

HI Morphantro ,

Dichtpulver? 

Hast Du evtl. eine Bezeichnung davon?

Ich habe den Sakretordner vor mir liegen, ca. 90 Seiten dick ...eine Bezeichnung würde enorm helfen!


----------



## Frank (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi,

nach einiger Zeit möchte ich euch ein paar Vergleichsbilder bis zum heutigen Stand nicht vorenthalten. 
Viel hat sich nicht mehr getan, aber die Pflanzen kommen gaaaanz allmählich in Fahrt.

Nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub und hoffe, das ich den Filter und den Rest des Gartens auch wieder "Fit" kriege.

*So sah der Teich am 28.05.2006 aus, die Pflanzen sind einen Tag drin ...*
 

*... und das ist ein Pic von heute Sonntag, 18.06.2006*
 
*
Allmählich wirds was.*
 

*Auf die Perspektive kommt es an ... mistiger Mörtelkübel*  
 

*Der spätere Gran Canyon    *


----------



## Frank (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo,

mal wieder ein paar Pics. Diesmal ist vorläufig Schluß, da ich mich in nächster Zeit erstmal in Dänemark beschäftigen werde.

 

*Die Pflanzen wachsen prächtig!*
 

*Die Terasse ist nach einigem hin und her auch fertig.*
 

*Der Bachlauf fließt auch einwandfrei.*
 

 

*Der Skimmer skimmt.*
 

*Bitte zur Zeit noch keine Kommentare zum Filter. Dieser läuft zwar schon, ist aber noch nicht fertiggestellt. *
 

*Und jetzt noch ein paar Aufnahmen während der Dämmerung.*


----------



## kwoddel (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank!!!!!!!

Ich ziehe mein Hut!!!!!!!!!!  Sieht sehr sehr gut aus   1 1 



Ich komm doch mal vorbei


----------



## Frank (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Dankeschön, 

aber mit dem vorbeikommen müssen wir mal schauen, bin erstmal weg. Außerdem muss ich deinen neuen Teich ja auch noch begutachten.

Bis die Tage


----------



## kwoddel (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo
Ab wann biste denn im Norden ? Fährste noch dein Gutschein einlösen   ist ja fast auf dem Weg


----------



## Kalle (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Frank,

welches Dichtpulver also von welcher Marke hast du genommen. Hatte Sakret, taugt aber nichts aus meiner Sicht. Der Zement zog unheimlich viel Wasser.

Ist deiner Absolut - Saugunfähig ????

Bitte nenn mir deine Marke und das Mittel. Danke


Grüße

morphantro


----------



## Frank (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Morphantro,

guckst du bitte in diesem Thema, meinen Beitrag Nr. 54 auf Seite 6.
Da steht es schon beschrieben.


----------



## jochen (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank,

Respekt!, gefällt mir sehr gut...   

Deine Terrasse hast du auch schön _eingebunden._

Alles in Allem für mich ein gelungenes Werk.

Wo gehts denn hin in Dänemark...wieder Maloche?


----------



## Dr.J (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank,

Super geworden!!!!  Verrätst Du mir auch, welche Strahler Du im Einsatz hast? Will bei mir auch soetwas installieren.


----------



## Dodi (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Frank!

Na, das ist ja suuuuuper geworden!  

Besonders die Dämmerungsbilder haben es in sich - sieht toll aus mit der Beleuchtung und Eure Terrasse habt Ihr ja auch direkt am Teich, da macht's bestimmt viel Spaß zu sitzen.

EINFACH KLASSE!!!


----------



## Thorsten (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi Du Däne 

gefällt mir, super hinbekommen


----------



## Frank (6. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hi,

so jetzt und hier das vorläufig letzte Bild in diesem Beitrag, da ich wohl behaupten möchte, das der Teichbau abgeschlossen ist, nachdem dieser jetzt auch fast klar ist. 
Sichttiefe bis zum Grund also 1,7 m. Alle Pflanzen sind prächtig angegangen und wachsen weiter. 
Die ersten habe ich schon umgesetzt um ein gleichmässigeres Bild zu bekommen. 
Da ja jetzt der Grund zu sehen ist, sind wir gestern nochmal zu NG gefahren und haben uns dort Nadelsimse geholt. 
Diese soll später mal den sandigen Boden bedecken. Mal sehen ob das auch so gut hinhaut wie alles andere bisher.


----------



## Thorsten (6. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Sieht super aus Frank....gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## kwoddel (6. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank
Da kann ich mir den Thorsten anschliessen ( wenns auch schwer fällt    ) ist wirklich super geworden, also da kannst ja nun wieder ausziehen und das nächste Projekt beginnen.


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Servus Frank

Hat ja, ziemlich genau vor einem Jahr, 
*schon SUPER ausgesehen*  

Wie sieht er den Heute aus  

Würde gut passen, so ein Zustandsbericht, nach einem Jahr.

Was würdest heute anders machen, als "damals"  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Für die Superdoku "Fünf" Sternchen


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Helmut,

uff, da haste ja was aus der Klamottenkiste gekramt. 

Veränderungen? Ja ein paar hats schon gegeben. Hier mal ein Vorher/Nachher Vergleich.

   

Den Teich selbst würde ich wieder genauso bauen, wie ich es "damals" getan habe.

Nur die Filter ... 
Der Vortex fliegt wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr raus. Die groben Sachen landen zwar auf dem Boden. 
Aber da mein Skimmer ja ebenfalls daran angeschlossen ist, werden eben auch leichte Blüten und sonstiges, was eben auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt mit in den Vortex befördert.
Logischerweise schwimmt das ganze leichte Zeugs dann auch wieder auf der Oberfläche und kommt landest somit irgendwann in meinem Patronenfilter.
Was das für eine Sauerei während des Frühjahres ist, dann __ fliegen ja die meisten Blüten und Pollen, brauch ich wohl keinem erzählen. 
Also nächstes Jahr wird der Vortex entweder mit einem Siebfilter ausgerüstet, oder aber er fliegt ganz raus und ich baue mir vor den Patronenfilter ein Spaltsieb.
Da bin ich mir aber noch nicht ganz schlüßig.

Achso, bis zum Frühjahr waren meine Wasserwerte immer  
Leider konnte ich aber bedingt durch meine lange Australienreise und mittlerweile abgelaufene Tests noch keine neueren Wasserwerte messen.

Ein komplett neuer Testkoffer von JBL wird in den nächsten Tagen bestellt.

Der Bachlauf ist im übrigen auch noch nicht gaaanz fertig. Da kann man immer noch zuviel Folie sehen. 
Ich hoffe, da kann ich mich aber noch im Herbst dran zu schaffen machen. 
Zur Zeit möchte ich da nicht herumwurschteln, weil meine anderen Beetpflanzen da gerade so schön stehen. Nach meiner Wühlaktion dürfte das dann wohl nicht mehr der Fall sein.


----------



## Ulumulu (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank

Wenn man so die Bilder von deinem Teich als vergleich hat sieht man erstmal wie schön alles eingewachsen ist.

Sieht richtig gut aus. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Servus Frank

Wunderschön eingewachsen ist er   

Die Thujen des Sichtschutzes sind auch ein ganzes Stück empor geschnellt, man sieht ja den Zaun garnicht mehr  .

Du willst den Filter dann in Schwerkraft betreiben  oder ist es jetzt auch schon so ? Ich denke das die Umstellung auf ein Spaltsieb/Filter eine gute Lösung deines Probs mit den Blüten usw. sein wird  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Dankeschön euch beiden.

Ja, es ist richtig schön eingewachsen. 

Was denkt ihr, wie ich geschaut habe, als ich nach drei Monaten Australien wieder nach Hause gekommen bin.  

Die Anlage läuft jetzt schon in Schwerkraft. Ich hoffe auch, das sich das Blütenproblem im Patronenfilter dann ein für allemal erledigt hat.


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Servus Frank



> Was denkt ihr, wie ich geschaut habe, als ich nach drei Monaten Australien wieder nach Hause gekommen bin.



      

Das kann ich mir vorstellen !!!

Aha, also doch schon jetzt in Schwerkraft, habe ich mir schon gedacht, als ich die Grube für deine Filter neben dem Haus gesehen habe.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## pixelpupser (25. März 2009)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank,
hab mir grad mal deine Fotos angesehen und ziehe den hut

super-super schön geworden. Die nachaufnahmen sind einfach herrlich romantisch! 
Toll geworden 
gruß margot


----------



## Frank (25. März 2009)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Huch, da hat jemand meinen Teich aus der "Versenkung" geholt ... 

Danke für dein Kompliment Margot. Wenns wieder wärmer wird, und es wächst, stell ich mal wieder was zum Vergleich ein.


----------



## expresser (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank, 
bin auch gerade beim bauen und hab deinen Fred gefunden. Respekt vor deiner Leistung (soo tiefe, schmale Gräben) und Dank für deinen Humor! Hab immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht.
Schön ist`s geworden, auch das Bild von dir.

SG
Werna


----------



## Frank (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Moin Werna,

dank auch an dich für das Kompliment.

Zu den Gräben ... jaja, früher, da war man noch Rank und Schlank!
Heute könnte ich Gräben für ... joo, ich denke 400er müsste gehen.


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

N'abend.

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem kleinen Update (Teichfoto), Mitcheffe?!


----------



## Frank (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Tse, ja nee iss klar, da iss man mal zu Hause, da wird man(n) gleich wieder vom sofa hochgejagt ...

Foto kommt gleich ...


----------



## Frank (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

So, ist das "gleich" noch früh genug?? 

Hier mal ein paar Updates:
       

Hab mittlerweile schon einiges an Wucherern rausgeschmissen. Z. B. das Sumpfvergissmeinnicht - hätte jetzt wahrscheinlich alles niedergemacht.

Wie ihr seht habe ich an drei verschiedenen Stellen __ Blutweiderich.
Einen im ersten Staubecken vom Bachlauf, einen auf der Seite zu den Koniferen und einen am Weg.
Die im Staubecken kommen immer am besten, dann der am Weg und so gaaaanz allmählich wirds auch auf der Koniferenseite was.

Leider ist die __ Sumpfdotterblume schon wieder verblüht, aber dafür steht die __ Iris in den Startlöchern - und ich bin ab morgen in Spanien ... 

Alles in allem hätte ich gerne noch mehr blühendes und das nicht nur in gelb. Aber schauen wir mal, was dieses Jahr noch rausfliegt und dafür neu gesetzt wird ...


----------



## inge50 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank,

 so einen ordentlichen Garten hast du? Sieht sehr gepflegt aus.

Da muss ich mich ja direkt schämen, mit meinem Garten. Andererseits  mag ich ihn so, wie er ist.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## R8. (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Echt schöner Garten & Teich. Vorallem die beleuchtung ist Bombe! 

Mal sehen wie meine Beleuchtung wird


----------



## pyro (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Erinnert ihr euch noch?*

Hallo Frank!

Ich habe mir gerade den ganzen Thread durchgesehen, sehr interessant und sehr schön.

Ich hätte ein paar Fragen weil ich derzeit auch gerade Teich baue...


Du hast ausschließlich diesen sehr feinkörnigen rot-grauen Sand als Substrat verwendet?? Irgendwelche Nachteile dadurch?
Ich hab heut auch meinen Teich teilweise geflutet und den Sand rein... ebenso Schaumbildung und braunes Wasser...

Du hast den Flachwasserbereich mit einer dicken Sandschicht gefüllt und dann direkt auf die Sandschicht Trasszement + die Bruchsteine gesetzt? Oder ist da noch Vlies drunter?


Die aktuellen Fotos und die Nachtfotos mit Beleuchtun gefallen mir sehr sehr gut!

Gruss, Jürgen


PS: Mein Baustellenthread: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=331285#post331285


----------

